
Mendeley: Free reference manager and academic social network - jellekralt
https://www.mendeley.com/
======
ziotom78
I have tried Mendeley, but despite its odd (Swig-based) interface, I prefer
JabRef ([http://jabref.sourceforge.net/](http://jabref.sourceforge.net/)). It
is open-source, and it keeps its database of references in plain BibTeX
format: therefore, it is super-easy to edit it by hand, when necessary. It
does not offer facilities for searching/discovering new papers, but IMO it is
perfect to manage a database of citations.

------
wycx
I abandoned Mendeley back when I realised I could not use it whilst keeping my
reference collection synced via Dropbox.

That led me to try Zotero, and I have not looked back. Though I wish the
Zotero devs would just hurry up and give us an editable bibtex citation key
field!

------
jnpatel
On OS X, I like Papers
([http://www.papersapp.com/](http://www.papersapp.com/)) since it allows me to
download the papers directly from the application.

------
therobot24
pops up every so often, don't forget Qippa
([http://www.qiqqa.com/](http://www.qiqqa.com/))

*i'm not affiliated with qippa, it's just what i prefer over mendeley

